# please advise even if its not good,need honest advise



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi ladies

i am even more worried as i am now 11dp3dt and a very clear negative on HPT i have many different symptoms which could be AF and medication.
I really do not know what to think as even if i had a late implanter say 7dp3dt surely a HPT would show positive even now? I had two embryos implanted so i was positive this would work as my last one did but i lost my baby at 8 weeks pregnant.

this is my only chance,if this does not work we will not be going through anymore IVF as doctors have advised my body wont take it and we cannot co conceive on our own as i have DOR and DH as slow and abnormal swimmers.

hope someone can be honest with me even if bad news as i need to get over this and decide where to go with my life. Xx

thank you and baby dust to everyone


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi lea,

I think its still too early. I had a fet and tested negative until day before otd (sorry can't remember how many days past fet). And even on the internet cheapies they didn't show positive until a few days after otd. Don't give up quite yet and although more expensive, go and buy the clear blue tests (that's if you haven't already)

Good luck xx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Lea,

Me again... I'm exactly the same as you lovely.  I tested yesterday and got BFN, but still have all the same symptoms and no AF. It's so hard, but I've read about loads of people who get BFPs later than where we are now.  we just have to stay strong and wait it out. It's horrible, but there is nothing else we can do.

I have everything crossed for you sweetie. Much love and baby dust.

Annie xx


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've just worked it out- I got a faint positive at 13dp5dt. So far too early yet xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

When did you test positive with your last pregnancy? Fets can often be a couple of days behind fresh so take however many days post transfer you were last time, add a couple of days, and dont test again till that date.

My 1st preg i didn't get a bfp till 16dp3dt when my hcg was over 200. 2nd preg 1 tested at 12dp3dt and got a bfp but that was with twins. It all depends on how well you excrete hormones in your urine.
Preg tests are based on in vitro samples ie urine where a known amount of hcg is added. Not everyone excretes urine at that rate. So just because your test says sensitive to 10 doesnt mean if you get a negative your blood levels are below 10 iykwim.

Anyway good luck. And just remember - even if it does turn out to be a neg there's other ways to being a family than oe/os ivf. 
X x


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies, in still crying but i feel a little better my test with hospital is Tuesday 16th early morning but all they do is a pregnancy test and if negative they advise to stop all medications and see consultant in about 4 weeks. I do have clear blue test but gonna use them tomos and Tuesday,yesterday i used FRER and that was negative.

i have told DH if still negative on Tuesday then we are booking a holiday to either America (Florida) or  India (goa) and he has agreed to a certain extent but we did say if it did not work then we would go somewhere hot and think on everything,but we would book for next year in September/October and then in gonna get rid of my weight I've put on and look for another job. Will really need to keep my mind busy as i will end up sectioned or something if u think about it.
i am still trying to be positive but most signs i had have gone i have AF pains and heavy swollen boobs which i don't normally have but that's it.
might have a big cup of coffee and a lush bomb bath later. Xx


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Mieren

thanks for your comment it makes alot of sense i got a BFP last September at 10dp3dt but at 9 days was completely negative so maybe Tomorrow or Tuesday if you are right. Xx


----------

